# U.S./U.K. etc Movies



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Are they normally dubbed into Spanish or do they have subtitles in Spanish and the English soundtrack?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Both. Normally. I assume you mean DVD's bought here. 

Often dubbed into Portuguese too and depending on the distributor up to 20 or so different subtitles.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Both. Normally. I assume you mean DVD's bought here.
> 
> Often dubbed into Portuguese too and depending on the distributor up to 20 or so different subtitles.


I should have said I was referring to films shown in the cinema.....Just got an urge to go, haven't been to the cinema for over two years...
Thanks anyway.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I should have said I was referring to films shown in the cinema.....Just got an urge to go, haven't been to the cinema for over two years...
> Thanks anyway.


ah - in our local cinema they are usually dubbed, unless it specifies VO, in which case there are usually subtitles in spanish


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> ah - in our local cinema they are usually dubbed, unless it specifies VO, in which case there are usually subtitles in spanish


Yes, you need to look for VO in the paper or internet or where ever you're looking to see what films are on.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, you need to look for VO in the paper or internet or where ever you're looking to see what films are on.



They call it "VOSE" here!????


Jo xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Look, here you've got smth...
Películas V.O.S. de MÁLAGA


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> They call it "VOSE" here!????
> 
> 
> Jo xx


Version Original Subtitulado en Español


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks. Now all I need to do is find something worth the effort of going to see on the big screen, rather than on Sky Movies.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My daughter went to see the latest blockbuster "Avatar" at the weekend - its apparently amazing and not just a "kiddie movie"??? Just a thought lol

I'll get me coat


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> My daughter went to see the latest blockbuster "Avatar" at the weekend - its apparently amazing and not just a "kiddie movie"??? Just a thought lol
> 
> I'll get me coat
> 
> ...


the OH & both the kids have seen it & think it's brilliant - not my sort of thing though


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> the OH & both the kids have seen it & think it's brilliant - not my sort of thing though


IMHO...

The effects are good, but not as good as in IMAX cinemas.

The story is a mix of *Dancing with Wolves* (one of the few good films Kevin Costner has made) - boy meets girl and totally intergrates into new culture for love - and *The Mission* - you end up fighting against your own culture, and patriots to save your adopted, underdog, tribe/ way of life. All in a science fiction setting.

I wouldn't say it was outstanding, but OH lapped it up!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> IMHO...
> 
> The effects are good, but not as good as in IMAX cinemas.
> 
> ...


I like both of those films - & _some _scifi - but the clips I saw of Avatar left me cold


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I went shopping while Ruby and her friend watched the film - much more fun!!! Plaza Mayor!!


Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I prefer films with 'real' actors. Most films are on Sky Movies within eighteen months of release so it's got to be a really good film to encourage me to make the effort of dressing up, getting out the car etc. etc.
Films come out so quickly on DVD for 10 -15 euros or so too.
A film that really disappointed me was 'Mama Mia' although I can watch anything with Meryl Streep (even 'The Devil Wears Prada').
'West Side Story'.......now _that's_ *the* definitive musical, even though it's forty years old.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I prefer films with 'real' actors. Most films are on Sky Movies within eighteen months of release so it's got to be a really good film to encourage me to make the effort of dressing up, getting out the car etc. etc.
> Films come out so quickly on DVD for 10 -15 euros or so too.
> A film that really disappointed me was 'Mama Mia' although I can watch anything with Meryl Streep (even 'The Devil Wears Prada').
> 'West Side Story'.......now _that's_ *the* definitive musical, even though it's forty years old.


You might like "It's Complicated" and "Julie & Julia" then - the plot of "It's Complicated" was anything but, really - rather predictable, but both very enjoyable movies. Saw "Up in the air" last night with George Clooney. Very good.

xx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> You might like "It's Complicated" and "Julie & Julia" then - the plot of "It's Complicated" was anything but, really - rather predictable, but both very enjoyable movies. Saw "Up in the air" last night with George Clooney. Very good.
> 
> xx


Yes, I've seen traliers of those on Sky. Both look good.
Meryl Streep is living proof that there is life for Hollywwood stars after 40. When you consider the range of roles she has played superbly....... Her talent for comedy has given her a new career boost although she can still do 'serious'.
The only role I've seen her in where I wasn't too sure was that of the nun Sister Aloysius in 'Doubt'. But then I wasn't too sure of the film as a whole.
George Clooney is another actor who rarely if ever disappoints. My favourite is Good Night and Good Luck' which I believe he directed or produced or both.
Did you see the recent anti-war films with MS, 'Rendition' and 'Lions for Lambs'? 
Both brilliant and surprisingly critical for American movies about war.


----------

